
Engineer intentionally derails train near Navy hospital ship - geocrasher
https://www.navytimes.com/news/your-military/2020/04/02/train-engineer-intentionally-derails-locomotive-near-hospital-ship-says-usns-mercy-was-suspicious/
======
01100011
Pizzagate part II

My Facebook feed is full of conspiracies about the virus.

